# Galveston Drifting



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

Drifting with live bait has been the hot ticket. We have produced solid boxes all week. Mixed box of trout & reds

*www.bc-coastaloutfitters.com*

*FOR BOOKING DETAILS CONTACT:
CAMARON COX
(281)910-8242 call or text*


----------



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

*Smoked'em again*

Galveston drifting has heated up, smoked'em again this morning!


----------



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

*Dredging with croaker*

It's always nice when you kids on the boat and your nailing fish! Good Day!!!


----------

